# Last Pics of Smokey...



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

With his ears that is... Once the stitches come off I'll post some up of him later on.


























and his weight was 23.5 lbs.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He sure is a cutie.  What type of crop did you get?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Well at the vet place, they called it a Gator crop (name of the dog from the pic), because of the pics they had (and it was the shortest one I saw), but while the vet was doing it, he showed me the shortest that he'd do, and suggested just a tad bit longer because he felt that his head would grow into it a lot nicer. So I went with what he suggested. To me it seems like a bit shorter than a medium cut. His left/blue ear doesn't 'crimp' the way it's suppose to, so he's going to have to 'treat' it so that it stand the right way.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Did he give you supports for his ears?*


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

No, he instructed me to start putting neosporin type cream 1 day after, and that on the 3rd day to clean off any scabbing with hydrogen peroxide. I have to take him back every week for 3 weeks. 1st week: they clean and inspect, and tape up if necessary, the 2nd week: clean, and remove stitches, possibly tape up, and 3rd week: clean and inspect etc... Then it's done, I hope.

He mentioned that he would tape the left ear down to get that fold out. His right ear is doing great already.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

He is a beautiful dog. Rains left ear had to be retaped twice b/c it would not set right. My hubby wanted them cropped short but I decided not to b/c I wanted some blue to remain on her ear. I think the vet did a awesome job with hers and ceaser's ears. Your lil guy there is going to look awesome with his new look.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks, I hope he does looks awesome, but will love him the same either way. 

I am cleaning off his scabs, and until yesterday I was finally able to get most of them off. It is pretty hard to do, he doesn't like it... of course. His left (blue) ear is beginning to get a bit straighter, but I think it's definitely going to need some taping. I might take some pics of him today if there is still some daylight out. 

My 9 year old daughter helps me with the cleaning, and I'm very proud of her because she isn't all squirmy or anything, and that's that she didn't want me to crop his ears in the 1st place. She says that when she gets her own place, and her own pit that's she's not going to cut the ears, hahahaha. I told her, "o.k., I'll just come by and 'borrow' your pup when he/she is 12 weeks old", she said (in a whiny voice of course) "Daddyyyyyyy!" HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is cute and I hope his ears turned out the way you want


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

any new updates on the ears??? (pictures I mean)


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

He's a cutie. You scared me there for a second.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are the updated pics:



























































































Smokey_joe: Thanks, I guess I tried the old "bait and switch"


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww so cute! I think the cut is really gonna look good when it heals...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what a handsome little fellow!! he so frigen cute and i love his eyes!!


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Aww so cute! I think the cut is really gonna look good when it heals...


Thank you, I told my wife yesterday that his right ear looks like a horn, and that if the left stands the same I'm going to use Demon as a nickname, hahahaha



hell no they wont go said:


> what a handsome little fellow!! he so frigen cute and i love his eyes!!


Thanks, I'm still wondering if they are going to change, I guess time will tell.


----------



## brittpit95 (Apr 21, 2008)

my dog's name is Demon. and your pittie looks WONDERFUL!! SOO CUTE! his eyes are just like one of my latest rescue.


----------

